

Ocamlmq: a 1200-line low-key alternative to ActiveMQ and RabbitMQ. - shadytrees
http://eigenclass.org/R2/writings/ocamlmq-release
Previously: http://eigenclass.org/R2/writings/rabbitmq-STOMP-semantics
======
kordless
Don't forget 0MQ too.

~~~
zaa
0mq is a great solution. But, as far as I know, it does not support persistent
storage, while ocamlmq provides "strong durability guarantees".

~~~
scorchin
How does 0mq stand against something like AMQP?

~~~
cx01
ZMQ is much lower-level than AMQP. ZMQ is pretty much a thin layer on top of
TCP (or alternatively UDP) which offers basic messaging semantics like
Publish/Subscribe. You create ZMQ-sockets on multiple machines and data
written to one socket will be forwarded to all machines that have subscribed
to this socket. There's several more socket types, for example
Request/Response or point-to-point (which is mostly like a traditional TCP
connection).

AMQP is much heavier and offers persistence and more advanced routing (and a
lot of unncessary cruft). In theory you could build something like RabbitMQ on
top of ZMQ (I say 'in theory' because AMQP defines its own wire protocol which
is incompatible with ZMQ). AMQP is also server-centric whereas you could use
ZMQ in a more decentralized system.

